# Nfn



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

Anybody heard anything from NFN? Think they closed down and went into hiding. Nobody answers the phones and voicemail is full. Guess they're laying on the beach on a remote island, having cocktails with everybody's money.


----------



## beenthere (Nov 7, 2017)

They sent a letter stating that they are "transitioning" and their attorney will be contacting the vendors directly.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The unsigned letter is to buy time lien properties now
https://youtu.be/kG3_2Q8d-jE


----------



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

Received the same unsigned letter immediately after posting on here. 

VM 2018-2 NFN Update January 17, 2018
NATIONAL FIELD NETWORK
4581 Route 9, Suite 100
Howell, NJ 07731
National Field Network
Vendor Memo: 2018-2
Date: January 17, 2018
RE: NFN Update
To our loyal and patient Network, it is our intention with this memo to update you on our current situation.
On December 1, 2017, NFN’s relationship with Reverse Mortgage Solutions terminated. While we work out a business transition agreement with Reverse Mortgage Solutions, NFN has suspended all operations except those presently existing. NFN intends to resume normal business operations once it finalizes the transition.
NFN is currently working with its Counsel to negotiate and recover payments owed by our Client’s. NFN’s Counsel will reach out to each of you to provide status on payment, handle any negotiations, as well as answer questions that you may have.
We understand there are quite a few questions and concerns. We ask that you all be patient, as this process takes time and is complicated. Calling our offices or emailing and texting us will not speed up that process.
We understand that the past few months have been difficult. Everyone at NFN would like to sincerely thank each and every one of you who has stayed loyal to us through this troublesome time. It is our intent to continue to keep you informed through our future transitioning.
Sincerely,
National Field Network
National Field Network


----------



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

By the way they want the letter signed and returned. lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

gfpmp said:


> By the way they want the letter signed and returned. lol


NOPE!
I would, however, forward signed copies of all liens placed.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

https://youtu.be/xLD9SvyP5zk


----------



## beenthere (Nov 7, 2017)

Problem is that many of the properties have sold already...what can be done in that case?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Problem is that many of the properties have sold already...what can be done in that case?


Small claims court. 
Collection agency.
Attorney.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Check the last three podcasts I have done one is above. I posted link from yesterday on another NFN thread.
There is some movement on behalf of FNMA...seems them HUD & RMS have been slacking on their yearly audits of companies....if you have spreadsheets if you accounts receivable you need to get them to me or the lunatic in the mountain. I'm coordinating with him.
Because they have violated federal law they're very eager to hush things up..
WO #
Property Address 
Services completed 
Dates services completed 
fee billed/invoiced
Is the information needed on your spreadsheets


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Guys if you ever want ANY chance to get paid go get those liens tomorrow. If they try the route of saying you signed a contract saying that you would not file such liens, you can beat that by saying they voided such contract by not paying you as they committed. The last people to file have NO chance so do not wait any longer.


----------



## tkiefer1111 (Apr 6, 2017)

These pieces of **** have 30 grand of my money, and its really ****in up my life and business at this point. I'm filing tomorrow and I may have to take a trip to New Jersey. any body got addresses for these people so I can drop by?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

tkiefer1111 said:


> These pieces of **** have 30 grand of my money, and its really ****in up my life and business at this point. I'm filing tomorrow and I may have to take a trip to New Jersey. any body got addresses for these people so I can drop by?


There is a ton of information in the podcasts I do. Check my you tube station.if you need more info pm me at [email protected].
Between me and the 
Lunatic in the Mountain...we have published a ton of info on what steps to take. If you have an attorney they will be in heaven there is that much info they can get without investigators. As a matter of fact in the description of last Preservation Thursday there is results of one of the investigations...names addresses etc.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

*You knwo we saw this coming*

To all of NFN vendors out there. Specially to those I know are up to 200 + k . You guys knew this was going to happen anytime soon, also were told by many of us do let it get so high, don't let your invoices get 6-10 month old. STOP ALL WORK UNTIL YOU GET PAY. But some of you kept working because hey NFN approves 200 cy in 5 minutes for removal, hey NFN has $8,000 trimming approval in 1 day. Well here are the results of believing a 200 cy approval is a 5 minute thing. They were approving things left and right and the client was not paying for them, of course eating all the cost of the work,They suffocated.

I hope you all learned not to allow any of your client go over 90 days, or certain amount of money. STOP ALL WORK , IS BETTER THAN THIS. The main issue here is all those invoices are so old, Those properties are long gone and the judge is going to ask you. Hey why did you waited 10 months to ask for your money. YOU: I been asking for it every week. The JUDGE: but you kept completing work.

I have a couple of friends closing down because of this is so sad, but they knew better.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> To all of NFN vendors out there. Specially to those I know are up to 200 + k . You guys knew this was going to happen anytime soon, also were told by many of us do let it get so high, don't let your invoices get 6-10 month old. STOP ALL WORK UNTIL YOU GET PAY. But some of you kept working because hey NFN approves 200 cy in 5 minutes for removal, hey NFN has $8,000 trimming approval in 1 day. Well here are the results of believing a 200 cy approval is a 5 minute thing. They were approving things left and right and the client was not paying for them, of course eating all the cost of the work,They suffocated.
> 
> I hope you all learned not to allow any of your client go over 90 days, or certain amount of money. STOP ALL WORK , IS BETTER THAN THIS. The main issue here is all those invoices are so old, Those properties are long gone and the judge is going to ask you. Hey why did you waited 10 months to ask for your money. YOU: I been asking for it every week. The JUDGE: but you kept completing work.
> 
> I have a couple of friends closing down because of this is so sad, but they knew better.


Nonsense myself & the Lunatic in the Mountain have verified Shari Nott WAS paid fir services completed. 
Again him & I have Ben assisting contractors getting their accounts receivable in front of FNMA, HUD, & RMS.
I have place a bevy of information in the podcasts over the last 3-4 weeks. 
If anyone needs more info contact me..,
Have a great day folks...

https://youtu.be/Mn3kVe1BUoc

Today's latest on the Shari Nott Saga


----------

